# Bone Meal vs. Egg Shells



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Is 1 tsp of bone meal equal to 1 tsp of ground egg shells? Do they have the same amount of calcium?

:nerd:


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Isn't bone meal more condensed than egg shell? I don't know the answer but wouldn't think they are created equal.


----------



## sassymaxmom (Dec 7, 2008)

It isn't the same at all. Bone meal has phosphorus in it as well as calcium. Read the label, a 1/2 tsp of egg shell has about 900 mg of calcium, no idea how much the bone meal has. My NOW bone meal has 1000 mg per 3 grams. Unfortunately I neglected to put in how much 3 grams is! A teaspoon? Tablespoon?


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

So 4.2 grams of sugar equals 1 tsp. However, this could be different with bone meal because it may not weigh the same as sugar....right? 

So if something calls for 2 tsp of bone meal....how many tsp of egg shell would that be? Or would I just need to figure it out depending on how many pounds of food there is and add 900 mg of egg shell per pound of food.....

I am doing a bit of home cooking for Duncan since he can't tolerate RMBs every day of the week. I use ground egg shells for calcium.....but the recipe calls for bone meal. Doh! lol


----------

